# Litter Box location



## Little Pokey Winston (Oct 22, 2014)

New hedgie owner here! I will be bringing home my first hedgehog in a couple of weeks and I was wondering about where the best place to put a litter box was as well as recommendations of litter to use. 

I am planning on getting one of the CSW wheel with the tray underneath and I was wondering if this would be enough for a litter box or if I also need a corner litter box?

Also those of you with C&C cages, How big is yours?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! 

A litter box under the wheel is just fine without needing another one. Most hedgehogs potty on their wheel anyway and it works well to keep everything in one spot. If a hedgie won't litter train, having a second one in the cage won't do much to help anyway, so it's better to have the extra space for beds or more toys. 

For litter, I personally prefer using just plain paper towels. But some hedgies like to drag their dirty paper towel into bed with them or try to eat it, so it doesn't work for everyone. Other options include Yesterday's News cat litter (paper pellets, and my second choice for litter), Carefresh, or using fleece/fabric pads. With any of the litter options, watch your hedgie closely to make sure they're not trying to eat it. It's been known to happen with both Yesterday's News and Carefresh as well, but they're much safer options than clay or fine-particle cat litters.

My C&C cage I used with Lily was 2x3 which is a pretty popular size, along with 2x2.


----------

